# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Записки истребителя

## Д.Срибный

Холодная война (ГДР)
Запас карман не трет (Афганистан)

http://www.airforce.ru/staff/fighter/index.htm

продолжение следует...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Еще два рассказа:
Сверхзвук
Молчаливый пассажир

----------


## Д.Срибный

Плюс два:
Боевые и небоевые потери
НП на букву М.

----------


## Дедигуров Евгений

А,кто пишет-то?Все интересно,жизненно(сам кое с чем сталкивался),но..................ав  тор то где ???????

----------


## Д.Срибный

Автор не хочет афишировать свою личность.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Еще четыре рассказа:

Полосы лишней не бывает
Воздушная разведка
Тяжелые изотопы спирта
Удар не туда
Фотогалерея

И фотогалерея!

----------


## Артём

"...В это тревожное время при одном из посещений живописных мест, выскочив на перевал, переходящий к Панджшеру, вижу в снегах группу мужиков, стреноженные лошади, взгляд успевает выхватить детали: костер: чайник и цвет головных уборов..."

Чайник. Увидеть из летящего на скорости несколько сот км/ч самолета. ОФИГЕТЬ.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Не совсем понял... кто чайник? :-)

Вообще-то автор рассказов сделал в Афгане 585 боевых вылетов...

----------


## Артём

> Не совсем понял... кто чайник? :-)
> 
> Вообще-то автор рассказов сделал в Афгане 585 боевых вылетов...


Да я со всем уважением к автору, отличные рассказы! Вы, Дмитрий, абзац повнимательней прочтите: там про чайник :). Углядеть ЧАЙНИК на скорости в 1000 км/ч... удивительно!

----------


## Д.Срибный

о, хосподя  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Fighter

Вероятность, что это был чайник -75%, 25% - обычный котелок. хотя сути это не мняет. И дело не в скорости 1000 и высоте 30-50 м. Вы не замечали, что в определенных условиях время растягивается  бесконечность, и успеваешь увидеть, оценить и сделать казалось бы невозможное :roll: . На это накладывается полная адаптация с самолетов и условиями, рождаемая ежедневными 4-6 полетами в течение месяцев. 
С уважением!   :lol:

----------


## Anonymous

Очень интерсные рассказы. Из тех, которые проглатываются на раз.
Чувствуется, что автор болел своим делом. Профессионал.
С уважением.

----------


## Anonymous

Сережа, спасибо! В Каче мы встречались (?!)

----------


## An-Z

Замечательные и жизненные рассказы, действительно очень хорошо передана атмосфера того времени.. зачитался..
Автору большое спасибо!!!
Если автор бывает тут, вопрос по выполнению разведки на МиГ-21УМ (кстати, какие были "спарки" У, УС, УМ?). Выполнялась только визуальная разведка? Врят ли, но вдруг вешался фотоконтейнер? Что было на внешних подвесках кроме С-24? ПТБ использовались?

----------


## Fighter

Спарки были МиГ-21ум, у нас их было 4, две в Баграме и две в Шинданте,  "ус" оставались тогда наверное только в училищах. Разведка была чисто визуальная, посмотреть важные районы, цель перед и после удара, погоду по маршруту и в районе ожидаемой высадки десанта, просто прокатиться по красивым местам заодно "поглядеть" по сторонам. 
Ести не было конкретного задания, маршрут выбирался совершенно произвольно. звонок на КП - лечу в такую-то сторону. Было распоряжение в Афганистане летать только парами, но не взлетать же ночью перед рассветом парой, да и опыт полета в ущельях показал, что второй лишний. Профиль полета выбирался летчиком. 
Для интереса и возможного подтвержения результатов разведки, летчик в задней кабине брал обычный фотоаппарат, часть снимков в галерее. 
На спарке постоянно заправлялся подфюзеляжный 490л ПТБ, т.к. топлива во внутренних баках было меньше, чем на боевом -  всего 2350л.
Из средсв поражения вешались 2 С-24, 2 ФАБ-250, 2 РБК-250 АО1сч.
Если не находилось явных целей (позиции ДШК и ЗГУ), поддерживая контакты с нашими разведгруппами, мы постоянно имели несколько запасных, были и  объекты выполненных сегодняшних ударов.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вопрос по УМкам :-) (и не только)
Не было ли у Вас интересных бортов, с точки зрения моделиста? С живописью какой, или с интересной окраской? 

И вообще, как красились машины в полку? Камуфляж или аллюминий? Какого цвета были бн? Как содержались машины - насколько чистыми/грязными они были?

И нет ли фотографий какой-либо машины с обеих сторон (если она в камуфляже)?

----------


## Fighter

До 76 года МиГ-21бис выпускались с серебристой окраской. Номера ставились в части. Обычно в дивизии каждый полк был с номерами своего цвета (синий, красный. желый). Потом стали выпускаться самолеты с матовой серо-голубой окраской (она была наиболее незаметна в воздухе). В начале 80-х все самолеты фронтовой авиации прекрасили в камуфляж. Красили на местах, в ТЭЧ, было какое-то руководство по окраске, но в каждом месте творили по своему. Наши были покрашены на основе трех цветов, темно-зеленого, черного и коричневого. Номера немгого более светлые с белой окантовкой. Спарки в полку были, если не ошибаюсь, №20, 22, 24, и 26.  Особых рисунков не было. В Шинданте, от скуки, рисовали белые звезды за 10 (или 50?) боевых вылетов. В Баграме звезд не рисовали - не хватило бы места. Самолеты были довольно чистыми, хотя особо их никто не мыл, фонари конечно протирались перед каждым полетом.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ясно, спасибо! Правда не совсем понятно какого цвета были номера в Вашем полку :-)

И вопрос по фото:



Видны МиГи с Афганскими ОЗ. Это была обычная практика - совместное базирование?

----------


## Fighter

Номера были нанесены более светлой краской внутри белого контура, слой краски был неглубокий и через него просматривался основной фон.
В Афганистане было ограниченное количество аэородромов с ИВПП и поэтому все они, как правило, были совместного базирования. В Баграме в то время базировались: афганский полк ИБА на Су-22, афганский исребительный полк на МиГ 21пфм (они на снимке светлые), одна эскадрилья 927иап на МиГ-21бис, отдельная транспортная эскадрилья Ан 12 (наши самолеты и экипажи в распоряжении афганцев), вертолетная эскадрилья Ми-8/Ми-24, отдельая разведывательная эскадрилья  (перелетела из Кабула) на Су 17м3р,  отдельная эскадрилья Су-25.

----------


## AndyK

Доброго времени!

Огромное спасибо, за рассказы, очень интересно! Ждем продолжения!

По матчасти, прошу прощения, возможно ли все же уточнить?




> Номера были нанесены более светлой краской внутри белого контура, слой краски был неглубокий и через него просматривался основной фон.


Понятно, а цвет то внутри белого канта был какой - красный, синий, желтый? Или цветом камуфляжного пятна, на котором нанесен номер, но более светлого оттенка? 




> Наши были покрашены на основе трех цветов, темно-зеленого, черного и коричневого.


Черного? Честно говоря впервые слышу (а я с особым пристрастием интересуюсь тематикой окрасок и "бортовой росписи" отечественной боевой авиатехники), обычно камуфляж наносился пятнами и разводами оттенков зеленового и коричневого цветов. Может быть очень темный зеленый - "чернозеленый"? 

С уважением, Андрей

----------


## Fighter

Цвет внутри номера был несколько светлее основного фона (очевидно красили разбавленной белой краской, сквозь которую просматривался основной цвет). Отдельных цветов (красный и т.д.) номеров не было. 
Очевидно был не чисто черный цвет , а темно-темно-серый (темно-зелено-коричневый).

----------


## Fighter

К вопросу о суевериях в авиации, точнее о приметах.
Была такая примета. С отпускным билетом в кабину не садись, уходя-уходи. Проверил ее лично. 
Когда командира отпускают в отпуск, нужно уехать в тот же день, иначе завтра обязательно затормозят. С другой стороны, для того, чтобы прийти из отпуска и быть в строю во всех условиях, надо перед отъездом слетать (желательно при минимуме ночью). И вот однажды (конечно зимой) комдив отпускает в отпуск, быстро выписываю отпускной, билеты на ночной поезд заказаны. Но сегодня еще полеты, надо отметиться ночью, и тихо слинять. 
За все время у меня особых отказов техники практически не было, в у училище раз на Л-29 не вышли шасси-сломалась кнопка, в Афгане не сошел внешний С-24, вот и все. 
Крайний перед отпуском вылет (на МиГ-21бис), отпускной в кармане, жена дома уже трамбует чемоданы. Ночь, полет на воздушный бой (перехват) в облаках и в зону с большими углами крена и тангажа. "Генеральский" минимум: низ 350, видимость 5-6. Облаков вверху не оказывается, верхний край около 1500. После перехвата полет в зону в таких условиях естественно переходит в нормальный сложный пилотаж - не виражи и спирали же гнуть. Высота 4000, переворот, далее на петлю, форсаж - но характерного толчка нет, лампа "форсаж" тоже не горит. Вывожу, РУД на максимал, снова форсаж - включаться не хочет! Осматриваю кабину, может чего не включил, все нормально, да и на перехвате форсаж работал. Вдруг загораются СОРЦ и "Падение давления в основной гидросистеме" (на 21-х речевиков не было), пилотаж видать не удался. Прошусь у РП на заход с ходу, разрешает, думает - спешу на поезд. Взгляд на датчике давления, в осноной еще 120, в бустерной норма. Садиться без закрылок как-то не хочется, гашу скорость и выпускаю их во взлетное - выходят (при дальнейшем падении давления уже не уберутся), развотот на посадочный, удаление 16. Сдергиваю переднюю ногу, шасси аварийно, загораются зеленые лампы - встали на замки: 
- 401, на посадочном шасси выпустил, 500. 
- 401. удаление 12, полоса слева 50. 
- 401, удаление 8, на курсе, выше глиссады 50. 
- 300, с прожекторами (по плановой была посадка с фарой). 
- 401-го понял. 
Перед дальним снова СОРЦ и "Падение в бустерной системе", приехали! При полном падении давления в обеих системах ручку самолета заклинивает, сесть невозможно. 
В основной уже 0, в бустерной пока 140. Только этого не хватало, вместо отпуска - расследование, комиссии, поиск козлов отпущения. 
Самолет пока управляется, за давлением смотреть некогда: 
- 401, дальний к посадке готов. 
- 401, посадка. 
Сажусь с закрылками во взлетном положении, скорость подхода 360-370. Плавно подходит освещенное пятно ВПП, на выравнивании нос закрывает полосу, но фары уже достают землю, РУД сразу на МГ. Вот и удар о родную землю, скорость менее 300 - парашют, слава богу он, как и тормоза, к гидроситемам не имеет никакого отношения. Сруливаю с полосы, и тут ручку полностью клинит, но она уже и не нужна. Заруливаю, вылезаю из кабины, весь самолет снизу залит гидражкой, АМГ-10 капает из всех щелей, техники качают головами. 
Расписываюсь в тетради "Замечаний нет", говорю инженеру, что про это думаю и после "красной ракеты" уезжаю в отпуск. Расследование (уже без меня) показало, что произошло невероятное последовательное нарушение герметичности обеих гидросистем по разным причинам. Но я уже четко знал, с чем связано это невероятное нарушение герметичности.

----------


## airwolf

Спасибо!!!! Большое!!!Рассказы о-о-о-о-о-очень понравились!!!!!!!!!!! Побольше бы таких!!!

----------


## AndyK

Спасибо за уточнение.

Продолжение расказов будет?

И еще вот чего хотелось бы спросить, Вы не в курсе. когда полк начал осваивать Миг-29? Это было при Вас?

----------


## Fighter

Продолжение следует...  
927 иап переучился на МиГ-29 летом 1986 года. До конца года, пока не получили все самолеты, летали на МиГ-29 и МиГ-21бис.

----------


## AC

А отдельную книжку издать не пробовали? Или в сборниках Покровского опубликовать?

----------


## Nazar

Когда то была мысль сделать книгу(с фото техники ,людей и т.д) посвященную истории 967ОДРАП,так как информации по этому полку просто нет,а на авиа форумах до сих пор не установленно место его постоянного базирования,мысль эта зародилась еще при жизни главного редактора "ВВФ" Сергея Скрынникова,с которым был дружен отец,он мог реально в этом помочь,но что то тогда так ничего и не вышло,около года назад,я пытался провентилировать данный вопрос в нескольких питерских издательствах и ответ везьде был одназначный:"Нам это не выгодно,зачем нам издавать историю какого-то ОДРАП,лучше мы издадим историю жизни Филиппа Бедросовича с Аллой Борисовной,вот это "Пипл схавает"(Б.Титомир),или как вариант,полностью оплачивайте тираж,тогда нам все равно что печатать."
Такие вот дела,сами подумайте,наберется небольшая групка людей,которую заинтересует данная литература,а теперь посчитайте сколько экземпляров и по какой цене надо продать,что-бы хотя-бы окупить расходы издательства,не говоря уже о личной прибыли.

----------


## AC

Ну историю одного авиаполка, пусть даже и очень интересную для специалисто и фанатов авиации, действительно нерентабельно издавать, тут спонсорская помощь нужна. Но "Записки истребителя" это ж несколько другое.  Жанр мужской армейской прозы вполне прижился на рынке с талантливой подачи того же Покровского. Это конечно не "Жизнь Пугачевой", не Акунин и не Оксана Робски, но вполне находит определенный спрос и аудиторию.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну историю одного авиаполка, пусть даже и очень интересную для специалисто и фанатов авиации, действительно нерентабельно издавать, тут спонсорская помощь нужна. Но "Записки истребителя" это ж несколько другое.  Жанр  вполне прижился на рынке с талантливой подачи того же Покровского. Это конечно не "Жизнь Пугачевой", не Акунин и не Оксана Робски, но вполне находит определенный спрос и аудиторию.


А что изменится ,если историю 967ОДРАП,назвать "Записки разведчика",поверьте "мужской армейской прозы" будет я думаю ,ничуть не меньше,если не больше чем в мемуарах истребителя
Три раза в неделю по 10-12 часов "за угол" на поиск АУГ,при постоянном контакте с авиацией НАТО,а по поводу книг Покровского,если мне не изменяет память,первое издание "Растрелять" было выпущенно в типографии одного из ВМУ г Санкт-Петербурга,и уже только потом,за его книги взялись наши книгопечятники

----------


## KaReL

Уважаемый Nazar, сдается мне все не так уж безнадежно с книгой. 
Конечно, о выпуске массового тиража, да еще за счет самого издательства (в первую очередь оно просто частное коммерческое предприятие, работающее на собственную прибыль) сегодня в нашей стране нечего и думать. Да и добрый дядюшка спонсор с живыми полосатыми баксами откуда ни возьмись не появится... 
  НО! Тут ведь вопрос в том, что Вы хотите издать книгу, посвященную полку, в котором служил и которым командовал Ваш отец. Кому это может быть интересно? Правильно,- Вашему отцу, его сослуживцам по полку и вообще морской авиации. Это в первую очередь. А во вторую очередь она может быть интересна ничуть не меньшему числу людей, интересующихся авиацией. Кто-то из них принес этот интерес из собственной "прошлой жизни",  еще из тех времен когда сам летал, кто-то вырос в авиационной среде (тех же детей летчиков на авиафорумах едва ли не больше, чем собственно их самих). Кому-то просто авиация нереализованная по разным причинам мечта жизни. Вот среди таких людей и стоит искать интерес и поддержку.
Попробуйте для начала частично опубликовать выдержки из книги на форумах и сайтах, посвященных авиации. Тогда и станет видно, интересно ли то, что Вы собрали потенциальным читателям. А там уж и видно будет. В конечном итоге, издание книги малым тиражом вполне по силам небольшой группе энтузиастов, которые сделают ее во многом "для себя".  Ведь кроме нас самих нам некому помогать. Государству на авиацию (да если бы только на нее одну!) плевать с высокой колокольни, бизнесу это тоже прибыли не приносит (пока), а потому и не интересно (тоже пока). Только сами.

Чтобы все сказанное выше не походило на голословную браваду, гляньте вот по этой ссылочке:
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...topiccount=104

Постучу по дереву и поплюю через плечо, чтобы там все вышло на финишную прямую. А начиналось с рассказов, написанных для себя и друзей. 

Ну и под занавес- то, что написал мне мой знакомый, сталкивавшийся с вопросом издания книги. Он хотел напечатать свои рассказы (весьма недурные, кстати) и разбирался в вопросе. По моей просьбе изложил мне кое-какие результаты. Дальше цитата:

"_Книга формата А5, в твердой обложке,на офсетной бумаге плотностью 
65г/м,обьемом 350-500 страниц, при тираже 100 штук обходиться в 
100-120 рублей.

Можно сэкономить на обложке, сделать мягкой, и на качестве бумаги, 
меньше белизны и плотности, но дешевле 80 рублей все равно не 
получится.

Организация:

1.Нужно написать рукопись.
2.Распечатать рукопись на принтере или закатать на CD.
3.Отдать ее проф.корректировшику на предмет исправления различных 
ошибок.
4.Пойти в любую типографию и поговорить с начальником о своем 
заказе,обсудить цены.
Лучше обойти несколько типографий.
5.Внести деньги в кассу типографи и ждать когда до тебя дойдет 
очередь.

Когда книга будет готова советую отослать ее в несколько профильных 
издательств.Вдруг понравиться и захотят издать крупным тиражем.Еше и 
денег заработаете_."

Так что, при наличии серьезного желания все возможно. И пока не поздно, а то людей, которые это помнят больше с каждым годом не становится. А молодежь и так уже искренне удивляется, узнав, о том, что у нас тоже, оказывается, была своя авиация, или что вторую мировую отнюдь не американцы выиграли...

----------


## xerf

Отрывки-супер! Но, по-моему, Nazar хочет чего-то более документального. Например, видели альбомы школьные в американских фильмах? Конечно, собрать фото ВСЕХ людей которые служили в этом самом ОДРАП не получится, а при написании истории окажется, что история эта умещается на половинке листа. Однако, мне кажется я вижу выход. История-это люди. У каждого прошла жизнь в этом полку и осталась масса впечатлений, случаев, которые не попали в официальные документы, заданий, которые в годы холодной войны были совсекретными, а теперь представляют интерес лишь для историков. 
Итак: История, само собой. Статьи участников всяких событий с фотографиями. Если кому из ветеранов медведь на авторучку наступил-выслушать и записать. Тут я беру за горло собственную песню. Ветераны-то живут по всей стране, если даже не за её пределами. Хотя, вполне возможно, старшие офицеры сумели остаться поближе к центру. 
Если грубо прикинуть, сколько народу прошло через службу в этом полку-тысячи!
Я бы, например, с удовольствием купил альбомчик о своей первой отдельной вертолётной эскадрилье. К старости появляется такое, знаете ли, чувство ностальгии по прошлому.

----------


## KaReL

Разумеется, между историей отдельно взятого полка и рассказами-воспоминаниями как у В.Н. или у Fighter-а дистанция большого размера. Просто сухое перечисление фактов и вех жизни полка может быть интересно только его ветеранам (да и то, не все и не всем, нас больше всего трогают моменты, связанные с нами лично, с нашими переживаниями, достижениями и потерями). Да и написать о своей жизни интересно сможет хорошо если один из десяти.
Но в том-то все и дело, что живет только та книга, которая интересна своему читателю. Если удастся подобрать интересный материал, найти малоизвестные факты, воспоминания и фотографии, если потом удастся уже собранный материал интересно подать (в первую очередь интересно для потенциального читателя, неравнодушного авиации), тогда и книга будет жить. А вот для этого и стоит уже найденные фрагменты публиковать в авиационной части интернета. Тут и читатель тот самый, неравнодушный; тут и неожиданные помошники могут найтись- от соучастников и очевидцев, составителем не охваченных (ну живет бывший офицер этого полка на Украине, в Молдавии, да хоть в Канаде в конце концов,- так интернет он весьма вероятно что использует. А не он сам, так может его родственники или знакомые, или иные носители информации), до таких же энтузиастов авиации, владеющих фактами, составителю не известными. А уж по результатам этого, так сказать первого тестирования, станет ясно, стоит ли публиковать найденное составителем и будет ли оно интересно своей потенциальной аудитории. Ну а при особенно благоприятном варианте развития событий могут ведь и помошники найтись. И даже потенциальный издатель...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Новый рассказ Fighter'а:

http://www.airforce.ru/staff/fighter/page_11.htm

----------


## Анатолий

Как и все рассказы очень динамичный и лаконичный. Без излишеств и очень эмоционально.
 С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Еще раз спасибо за рассказ!




> Вообще-то ФАБ-500ШН – штурмовые бомбы с парашютной системой для горизонтального полета и малых высот. Но нормальных бомб на складе сегодня нет, тыл за нами не успевает, приходится возить духам то, что осталось. Однажды с подачи тыловиков даже заставили летать с половинной нагрузкой, видно поражение целей их не очень волнует.
> Нашли мы ФАБ-500ШН на складе ОБАТО в период очередного обострения дефицита. Там было еще много интересного (но об этом отдельный рассказ).


А будет отдельный рассказ про "интересное" на складе? :-)

----------


## Fighter

Готовлю небольшой обзор по применению различных боеприпасов с рассказом об использовании напалма. С уважением.

----------


## A_A_A

2 Fighter 
Огромное спасибо за великолепные рассказы.
Возник вопрос: неужели бесплатно в спарке на разведку пасажиров возили?

----------


## Fighter

To A_A_A
Вопрос про оплату, по тому времени, смешной! 
Неужели с Николая Барабашова или с начальника ТЭЧ Анатолия Бачалдина за полет, который для меня мгновение из нескольких сотен в год, а для них первый и последний шанс приобщиться к той жизни, для которой они работали всю жизнь, можно что-то требовать? Спасибо, что захотели, не испугались, а потом оценили! Тогда платить, а тем более, просить плату, за просьбы в нашей среде было совсем не принято - только удовольствие от показа реальной свободы над пространством, которую дает полет на истребителе.

----------


## A_A_A

> To A_A_A
> Вопрос про оплату, по тому времени, смешной!


Само собой для своих бесплатно, но в рассказе ещё и про «чужих» указывается.

----------


## Fighter

Те "чужие" были своими. Другие смотрели и иногда стреляли снизу.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот, получил такой вопрос по почте:




> Пожалуйста, подскажите, где устанавливали асо (ппи) на МиГ-21 в 
> Афгане? Может, есть фото? Какие типы ловушек использовались? Сколько блоков было? С какого года их ставили? асо применялись лишь на советских МиГах, или на афганских тоже? По возвращении в Союз блоки снимали? Оборудовали ли ими самолеты частей, не бывавших в Афгане? И наконец, в какой цвет красили МиГи ВВС ДРА? Передаваемые им машины перекрашивали, или они несли советский камуфляж?


Можно ли ответить?

----------


## Fighter

Два блока АСО-2и на МиГ-21бис ставились справа и слева под фюзеляжем на места крепления стартовых ускорителей. Применялись в Афганистане инфракрасные патроны ИПП-26 (могли и противорадиолокационные ПРП-26). В мирное время блоков ни в одной строевой части ВВС на было.
Перед Афганистаном все боевые самолеты доработали для применения ловушек. На спарках взлет с ускорителем не был предусмотрен, места крепления не было, и блоки не устанавливались.   Команда на отстрел  была подключена к кнопке сброса крыльевых подвесных топливных баков. Стандартная схема их применения: на пикировании сброс бомб (пуск ракет), вывод, форсаж, отсрел ловушек, выключение отстрела после набора высоты. 
После возвращения домой блоки остались в полку и были успешно использованы нами  через год на учениях в Марах. В 1985 году перегонял МиГ-21бис афганцам, это были самолеты из наших строевых частей, с нашим камуфляжем и звездами, как их потом перекрашивали, не знаю.
В 1983-84 году в Баграме были МиГ-21ПФЛ серебристой окраски без камуфляжа.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Большое спасибо!

----------


## A_A_A

> Готовлю небольшой обзор по применению различных боеприпасов с рассказом об использовании напалма. С уважением.


Планируется ли опубликование?

----------


## Anonymous

Совершенно случайно встретил сегодня "Рассказы истребителя", понравились. Особый интерес вызвало то, что на одной из фотографий рядом с автором стоит мой отец, он же Толя Ч., ведущий Миши С. в рассказе "Воздушная разведка".

С уважением Максим Черноволод.

----------


## Гости

2 Fighter 

Совсем Вы о нас забыли. А мы всё ждём и ждём ваших новых рассказов и обзоров. 

Коллектив офиса.


ЗЫ Для оживления темы иллюстрация: пролетая над Баграмом на МиГ-21УМ

----------

Там же

----------


## Гости

там же

----------

